# Best tune for cc



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking to flash my cc soon I was looking at apr, giac, and revo. Any suggestions on which one I would be better off with ? My vw tech told me that the revo tune would be untraceable when bringing the car in for service I don't know if there is any truth behind that though.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

There are 1676671934 threads on this... Try searching it.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

APR seems to be dealer friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Epic! :banghead:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The dealer will find the tune :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Add unitronic to the list. Most aggressive tune out there

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I think the CC is plenty-fast as-is. You are definitely not going to use all that power during city driving, maybe on the highway. Just my 2 cents.. opcorn:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I have tried out APR and Unitronic and both rock!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

i got the revo tune stage 1 at waterfest and its pretty good. i never tried apr or unitronic though


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I love my APR Stage 1 tune.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think the CC is plenty-fast as-is. You are definitely not going to use all that power during city driving, maybe on the highway. Just my 2 cents.. opcorn:


Its not. Chip your car and your answer will change.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

CC U L8TR said:


> Its not. Chip your car and your answer will change.


THIS. Proud owner of a Unitronic Stage 1+.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think the CC is plenty-fast as-is. You are definitely not going to use all that power during city driving, maybe on the highway. Just my 2 cents.. opcorn:


I'm sorry, "all that power"? It has 200hp... we can get beaten by most minivans.. haha


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Apparently, we have a lot of racers in this forum who drive 100mph+ and always launch their car at the stop light. Oh and they also race in the tracks every weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

I went with GIAC and AWE Tuning in PA. Very happy with it, but don't have anything to compare to.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

njm23 said:


> I'm sorry, "all that power"? It has 200hp... we can get beaten by most minivans.. haha


It's not a rocket , but a stock CC in sport or manual mode will move. I smoked a V6 Camero the other day. Though, I have been thinking of a stage 1 for that extra kick.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

there's nothing wrong with a little extra HP....for most the stock 200hp is good, as it is decently powered....but for the others they need the extra kick (myself included) and it can be easily made into something quick with a little work .02


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going for the APR tune. I done a lot of research on the different tunes and it seams to be the best deal all around plus its on sale right now. Scheduled for the flash next weekend. The Revo tune gives the most power but they try push the turbo too much for my liking.. I'd rather not blow up my turbo.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

L8Train said:


> I'm going for the APR tune. I done a lot of research on the different tunes and it seams to be the best deal all around plus its on sale right now. Scheduled for the flash next weekend. The Revo tune gives the most power but they try push the turbo too much for my liking.. I'd rather not blow up my turbo.


The best choice is to go with whichever tune has the best local dealer support. If the local APR dealer is the best, go with them. If the Revo dealer is really well respected, that might be the better choice. I haven't heard of any Stage 1 tunes that would eat up a turbo.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the first time I have dealt with import tuning, but have owned well over 40 cars in my life. I would say I have flash tuned, or modified over 60% of those. I also have extensive background in tuning with custom stand alone software on domestic modern cars. I chose APR. I liked the answers I got when I emailed them. I liked they called me direct to answer my questions and concerns. Plus the fact you can change the tunes and all the features at anytime from inside the car by using just the turn signal stalk sealed the deal for me. No hand held flasher needed. All 4 of my tunes are with me at all times and can be changed in seconds. 

+1 For APR.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My dealer is APR friendly, and they are the one who install it as well, so I'm going w APR... They are going to take care of the car, if there is any issue. My car got 48k miles of warranty left, so i want be save! 

From stock to Stage 2+  Cant wait till Saturday!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> My dealer is APR friendly, and they are the one who install it as well, so I'm going w APR... They are going to take care of the car, if there is any issue. My car got 48k miles of warranty left, so i want be save!
> 
> From stock to Stage 2+  Cant wait till Saturday!


Dude, I'm coming over Sunday for a test drive!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sounds perfect ) waiting


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i got revo tune, pretty satisfied!


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ive had APR im now UNI tuned and im way happier with UNI 

Same goes for anyone that i know that has changed from APR to UNI they all like UNI more 


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> Ive had APR im now UNI tuned and im way happier with UNI
> 
> Same goes for anyone that i know that has changed from APR to UNI they all like UNI more


Not to burst your bubble, but there were some MK6 GTI's (same exact TSI engine) that dyno'd last weekened in Chicago....
Unitronic car put down less power than the APR tuned cars

Same dyno and all, it was minor....like 5hp/5tq or something, but just saying


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but there were some MK6 GTI's (same exact TSI engine) that dyno'd last weekened in Chicago....
> Unitronic car put down less power than the APR tuned cars
> 
> Same dyno and all, it was minor....like 5hp/5tq or something, but just saying


Ive seen the exact same thing but uni came out on top. Only difference was the tune was changed on the exact same car.

Trackstar dynoed his TSI with UNI and put down 7 or so more whp and a lot more wtq with UNI stage 2 then APR stage 2. same dyno same weather just 2 different tunes. 

Im stating what ive seen & many people including myself like UNi more then apr. Not as a peson that has tried just APR saying they are the best or someone tht has used just uni. Ive used both i have many friends that have used both. All that have swapped to Uni are far happier with the Unitronic tune

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Geo CC (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been with APR for a long time and have owned a few Audi's, all of them had some sort of tuning and/or mods from APR. Just recently got my CC flashed in hopes to keep pace with the R/T's around town :laugh:

Yes there is a BIG difference between stock and a 93 octane flash, can't wait to grab some 100+ for those special occasions. APR has always been good for me, I think I still hold the fastest stage 1 in an A6 on the s4biturbo time slips page. My vote is for APR... my 2 cents


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> Ive seen the exact same thing but uni came out on top. Only difference was the tune was changed on the exact same car.
> 
> Trackstar dynoed his TSI with UNI and put down 7 or so more whp and a lot more wtq with UNI stage 2 then APR stage 2. same dyno same weather just 2 different tunes.
> 
> Im stating what ive seen & many people including myself like UNi more then apr. Not as a peson that has tried just APR saying they are the best or someone tht has used just uni. Ive used both i have many friends that have used both. All that have swapped to Uni are far happier with the Unitronic tune


True
And they're all within each other power wise....so I don't get how one could be so much better than the other though
5hp or 5tq difference is really minute

I think whichever tuner is local to you also plays a role though.
No Unitronic dealers near me....one just popped up, but it's 2-2.5 hours away.
APR dealer is/was 15 minutes from me


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

GIAC or UNI...REVO isnt bad but FCUK APR 


i had GIAC and absolutely love it

when i was stage 1...with no downpipe. i was abusing stage 2 apr with downpipe

dont make the usual GAY PR MOD
their downpipe is sick but dont get their tune


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Los1 said:


> I love my APR Stage 1 tune.


:thumbup::thumbup:

For those looking for software upgrades - We are running the APR Fall Sale, PM me for more details!


Andy


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> True
> And they're all within each other power wise....so I don't get how one could be so much better than the other though
> 5hp or 5tq difference is really minute
> 
> ...


I felt the same way until i used the UNI tune after being APR tune. I only put my opinion out there like this bc i have tried both stage 2 apr vs stage 2 uni 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> For those looking for software upgrades - We are running the APR Fall Sale, PM me for more details!
> 
> ...


lol of course 

if you own your cc..apr isn't bad

but if your looking for power GIAC or UNI baby...dont fall for the Bs advertising
giac is on sale too


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> I felt the same way until i used the UNI tune after being APR tune. I only put my opinion out there like this bc i have tried both stage 2 apr vs stage 2 uni
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


i drove a few apr cars and the tune just doesnt compare


----------



## doinoyou79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I'm still confused as to why there are such adamant claims that UNI is that much better than APR. I just got my CC tuned with APR stage 1 two weeks ago and am no longer in the market. However, I'm still curious for my own sake. The last few posts have been nothing but the same repetitive claim that UNI is so much better and that it's based on comparison after using both tunes, etc. But at no point was there an explanation as to WHY it's better. I'm not supporting one tune over another, as I have nothing to compare. I've only had APR experience in a Passat and now my CC. I really would like to hear WHY people think the UNI tune is better, not counting the (relatively) negligible 5 hp/5 tq difference in either direction.

As another member stated, I went with the tune that was offered at a local dealer. For me, it was APR. In response to the OP, I love APR. It makes the 2.0T car a whole new animal. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

doinoyou79 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm still confused as to why there are such adamant claims that UNI is that much better than APR. I just got my CC tuned with APR stage 1 two weeks ago and am no longer in the market. However, I'm still curious for my own sake. The last few posts have been nothing but the same repetitive claim that UNI is so much better and that it's based on comparison after using both tunes, etc. But at no point was there an explanation as to WHY it's better. I'm not supporting one tune over another, as I have nothing to compare. I've only had APR experience in a Passat and now my CC. I really would like to hear WHY people think the UNI tune is better, not counting the (relatively) negligible 5 hp/5 tq difference in either direction.
> 
> As another member stated, I went with the tune that was offered at a local dealer. For me, it was APR. In response to the OP, I love APR. It makes the 2.0T car a whole new animal. Just my 0.02.


Reasons im happier,

The UNI customer service was way better to me compared to APR

Tune feel much faster, car runs smoother overall, the UNI tune i hold higher boost longer (with APR i was lucky to see 17-19 psi). 

UNI actually tells you a psi you should be hitting vs APR where if you think your boost is off they want logs. 

another + if you have uni ist only 100$ to upgrade to a k04 file from stage 2 

APR isnt a bad tune I feel UNI is just better, i know many people that have switched and all of them are way happier with the feel of the UNI.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I have tuned every VW I have had. If I were to do this again to my CC I would just skip Stage 1 and go Stage 2. Smoother and not as peaky!!


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very happy with apr, free upgrades had stage 1,stage 2, now stage 2 +.:laugh: one price & not a single hiccup and i dont work for apr, just a satisfied customer. some people promote companies they work for.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Switching to uni from apr was the best move I've made. I know it's expensive but that's what I get for not doing my research. 

Not sure if you guys know but uni offers a money back guarantee. Try their tune and compare it to apr, revo, or whatever you have. Give the tune a couple weeks to adapt and then form your opinion. I'm not trying to tell you what to think. I want you guys to try for yourself and experience what I experienced.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dyno comparison for real REVO gains. 2010 CC 2.0t TSI

2 Pulls stock.

Car was flashed on the dyno with REVO Stage 1 software.

2 Pulls Stage 1.

Please keep in mind two things:
1)whp numbers
2) This car was given no time for the ecu to adapt to the new fuel maps, so there may be a little bit more power to be had.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Racefit said:


> Looking to flash my cc soon I was looking at apr, giac, and revo. Any suggestions on which one I would be better off with ? My vw tech told me that the revo tune would be untraceable when bringing the car in for service I don't know if there is any truth behind that though.



1. NO - But You can Lock them out . 
2. They would have to go looking for It . :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Just found out there's a UNI dealer local to me....now Idk what tune to go with....GIAC or UNI??....decisions decisions


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

-


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Just found out there's a UNI dealer local to me....now Idk what tune to go with....GIAC or UNI??....decisions decisions


APR


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> APR


LOL Nah, I want a little more aggressive tune than Apr


----------



## Curt941 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Is your car a DSG or manual transmission?

Amazing how underrated the car is from the factory. I would never expect such stock WHP and WTQ numbers based on the crank numbers reported by VW.



FalmouthMK5 said:


> Dyno comparison for real REVO gains. 2010 CC 2.0t TSI
> 
> 2 Pulls stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Curt941 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Is your car a DSG or manual transmission?
> 
> Amazing how underrated the car is from the factory. I would never expect such stock WHP and WTQ numbers based on the crank numbers reported by VW.


Car is a 6mt. Its actually a customers car, not mine. Otherwise I would have given it afew days to adapt to the fuel maps and then re-dyno'd it. This woman just wanted the back to back numbers. Still impressive.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like to try Uni, but there is only one dealer in Dallas. Are u kidding?? One!! One of the largest metros in the country and only one?? I will probably just go with APR because I trust the dealer located pretty close to me. They did lots of work on my old GTI. I know I could also go with GIAC, but my last dealer put it on my GTI charged me $250 to install it so I said I would never get a tune there again.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

doinoyou79 said:


> As another member stated, I went with the tune that was offered at a local dealer. For me, it was APR


I see you're in Troy.....so did you go to Steve's European Auto?

Just got mine done a week and a half ago...4th car they've done for me 



Curt941 said:


> Amazing how underrated the car is from the factory. I would never expect such stock WHP and WTQ numbers based on the crank numbers reported by VW.


Like APR states on their website....VW claims the 200hp number with 91 octane.
And then APR measured 216hp with 93 octane.

So I'm sure that Revo car (posted above) had 93 octane in it probably to put down 189hp to the wheels.

It's still underrated, but just saying


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> So I'm sure that Revo car (posted above) had 93 octane in it probably to put down 189hp to the wheels.
> 
> It's still underrated, but just saying


We do not get 93oct in Maine. Car was on 91oct.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanted to go with Uni, but there is only one dealer in Dallas and his shop was just closed so I'm not sure I want to take that risk. So I guess I will go with APR since thee are multiple dealers in Dallas. Stage 1 for now I think just to avoid or at least limit clutch issues. I might wait until the sale even though I have never used or will use any of the programs other than 93.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> LOL Nah, I want a little more aggressive tune than Apr



dont fall for the apr hype 

GIAC or UNI either way is a good move =)


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

My problem with GIAC is the only place in Dallas charges $250 for install. Sorry, but no tune is worth that.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> My problem with GIAC is the only place in Dallas charges $250 for install. Sorry, but no tune is worth that.


that's crazy expensive. It shouldn't be more then 1 hour of labor...$100 is more then fair

600+250=850...im not going to lie. even tho its a lot its still worth the tune 
stock is so slow


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> that's crazy expensive. It shouldn't be more then 1 hour of labor...$100 is more then fair
> 
> 600+250=850...im not going to lie. even tho its a lot its still worth the tune
> stock is so slow


I agree it's worth the money, but I can get APR tune for $700. GIAC isn't worth $850 so I guess it's APR.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

APR FTW!!!!!:vampire:umpkin::vampire:umpkin:


----------



## doinoyou79 (Aug 17, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I see you're in Troy.....so did you go to Steve's European Auto?
> 
> Just got mine done a week and a half ago...4th car they've done for me


Yep! Steve's European Auto did my Passat back in 2010 and my CC 2 weeks ago. Very friendly and knowledgeable staff. No issues with the tune or the dealer.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> dont fall for the apr hype
> 
> GIAC or UNI either way is a good move =)



Yea no Apr for me!!!....I'm good....gonna go with GIAC, $750 with all the tunes and the cable to switch between them :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> I agree it's worth the money, but I can get APR tune for $700. GIAC isn't worth $850 so I guess it's APR.


i guess you don't care what kind of tune your car has. 

just dont run into a cc, think your faster because you spend 700 on a tune 
then the guy who paid 850 blows up you

yeah its sucks that its more expensive i paid 550 for mine installed with just 93 file no flash loader

or drive out a little further to get tuned. believe me its worth it.



CC U L8TR said:


> APR FTW!!!!!:vampire:umpkin::vampire:umpkin:



ive proven to plenty of kids their apr stage 2 cant hold up
yeah they make great products...but their tuned aren't good for racing vs giac


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Sad thing is all tuners say they are the best!! I felt GIAC was pretty good on my GTI. Customer service is very important which I feel APR and the dealer local to me has. Part of customer service is not charging triple just because there are flat screens to pay for in the lobby. Also, I'm not a kid and don't race!! The CC is not a boy racer car!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> Sad thing is all tuners say they are the best!! I felt GIAC was pretty good on my GTI. Customer service is very important which I feel APR and the dealer local to me has. Part of customer service is not charging triple just because there are flat screens to pay for in the lobby. Also, I'm not a kid and don't race!! The CC is not a boy racer car!!


in that case..if you dont mind me asking
then why spend 700 on a tune? why not invest in esthetics


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I just like the extra power. Feels like the car should feel stock. Using it for passing power or getting onto the highway. Also, a small increase in mpg on the long drives is nice too.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

im just saying price shouldn't be a determining factor.
its been proven other tunes are way more aggressive and more reliable 

have you heard of how many apr cars didn't start after tune reinstallation.

and maybe its not the flat screens and nicer shop but the quality of their work. (maybe not im not over there)

only a curtain amount of mechanics know how to properly dremel a flathead into a torq screw remove it...cut the ecu open...tune it. re seal it..put back onto car clean and secure and use oem bolts to close it up. not all shops do it properly.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> im just saying price shouldn't be a determining factor.
> its been proven other tunes are way more aggressive and more reliable
> 
> have you heard of how many apr cars didn't start after tune reinstallation.
> ...


I have no idea if the GIAC shop has that ability or not. I never checked on my last tune. Price is always a concern with all mods. I'm not sure which tune is the "best" because an aggressive tune for some is right and a more moderate safer tune is better for others.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> im just saying price shouldn't be a determining factor.
> its been proven other tunes are way more aggressive and more reliable
> 
> have you heard of how many apr cars didn't start after tune reinstallation.
> ...


LMAO If you cant dremel a slot into the head of a factory OEM shear bolt , you should not be anywhere near a car engine. 

I have APR , I have a GIAC and 2 APR dealers to pick from. The GIAC dealer is a AUDI dealer. My friend is a service writer there. He told me to go APR. Said he has been trying to convince his manager to become a dealer. I have had my tune for a bit over 3500 miles and no issues. 

Anyone who likes fiddling around with a cable and a little handheld to change tunes is years behind where the tech APR has. On sale I paid $700 for a fully loaded APR tune. 4 tunes, security lockout, code clearing ETC. And I can change my tunes when I want without any added hardware or cables. That alone is worth it. Also when VW America wanted a car built for SEMA there is a reason they chose APR to build it.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

doinoyou79 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm still confused as to why there are such adamant claims that UNI is that much better than APR. I just got my CC tuned with APR stage 1 two weeks ago and am no longer in the market. However, I'm still curious for my own sake. The last few posts have been nothing but the same repetitive claim that UNI is so much better and that it's based on comparison after using both tunes, etc. But at no point was there an explanation as to WHY it's better. I'm not supporting one tune over another, as I have nothing to compare. I've only had APR experience in a Passat and now my CC. I really would like to hear WHY people think the UNI tune is better, not counting the (relatively) negligible 5 hp/5 tq difference in either direction.
> 
> As another member stated, I went with the tune that was offered at a local dealer. For me, it was APR. In response to the OP, I love APR. It makes the 2.0T car a whole new animal. Just my 0.02.


I agree. I would like to hear exactly why UNI or GIAC is better. I also think it says a lot when a company has multiple dealers around while the others have maybe one. Dallas is a big city and you would think GIAC and UNI would have more than one. Plus, I like how my local APR dealer also services VW while my GIAC mainly service BMW and my UNI is currently out of business but still doing tunes at his house. APR may not be the best by a few HP, but service and reliability with the dealer is vital to me.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

LESCC said:


> Anyone who likes fiddling around with a cable and a little handheld to change tunes is years behind where the tech APR has. On sale I paid $700 for a fully loaded APR tune. 4 tunes, security lockout, code clearing ETC. And I can change my tunes when I want without any added hardware or cables. That alone is worth it.


The apr switching is completely useless. I had APR for almost 2 yrs and i never had a real need to use it. Stock mode doesnt hidd the tune from the dealer. 

Oh and properly cracking an ecu isn't simple and can easily end in a junk compute 


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> The apr switching is completely useless. I had APR for almost 2 yrs and i never had a real need to use it. Stock mode doesnt hidd the tune from the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


I agree its pretty useless as is the handheld. I have never used mine and I don't really care if the dealer sees it since they can figure out if you opened the ECU either way. I also have no need to change programs which is why I am contemplating just getting the 93 tune with no other options instead of waiting two months.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> I agree its pretty useless as is the handheld. I have never used mine and I don't really care if the dealer sees it since they can figure out if you opened the ECU either way. I also have no need to change programs which is why I am contemplating just getting the 93 tune with no other options instead of waiting two months.


If u for some reason had to change fuel types with UNI you would be fine. UNI will adapt to whatever fuel u run. 

As for the UNI tuner. There are many guys that do like a traveling flash business. I know there is an APR guy that does somthing similar to to the guy u habe in dallas. If he didnt know what he was doing UNI would dump him. If you really wanted the UNI tune you could send ur ECU to them at HQ but then you're without a car. What yr CC do you have? And id give the guy a shot if for some reason things dont work UNI will back you 100%

Unitronic has really started to expand the past yr so im sure you'll see a few more shops open up soon 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> The apr switching is completely useless. I had APR for almost 2 yrs and i never had a real need to use it. Stock mode doesnt hidd the tune from the dealer.
> 
> Oh and properly cracking an ecu isn't simple and can easily end in a junk compute
> 
> ...



Useless as having to carry a cable and a handheld? And if you think a tune can adapt between 87 and 93 Oct you don't know much about fuel mapping. It does the same thing the APR and every other tune will do when it detect detonation or "knocking" , add fuel pull timing. This is done by the factory ECU knock sensor. But sometimes the damage could already be done. In the midwest 93 is harder and harder to find. The ability to switch to 91 or stock when traveling is huge to me. I may not always be able to find a station with 93. I can switch the tune while the tank fills. I did notice in the south 93 is very easy to find. I say we can agree to disagree but Like I said there is a reason VW America and VW Germany use APR as the company they look to for racing and special projects.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

LESCC said:


> Useless as having to carry a cable and a handheld? And if you think a tune can adapt between 87 and 93 Oct you don't know much about fuel mapping. It does the same thing the APR and every other tune will do when it detect detonation or "knocking" , add fuel pull timing. This is done by the factory ECU knock sensor. But sometimes the damage could already be done. In the midwest 93 is harder and harder to find. The ability to switch to 91 or stock when traveling is huge to me. I may not always be able to find a station with 93. I can switch the tune while the tank fills. I did notice in the south 93 is very easy to find. I say we can agree to disagree but Like I said there is a reason VW America and VW Germany use APR as the company they look to for racing and special projects.


Oh so you know of all the VWoA employees switching to UNI at Waterfest this past year too? Must mean UNI is junk..... Have you used both to actually see the difference? Be a fan of APR by all means but until you have tried both you really Cant have a true opinion on what is better. the file switching is a novelty at best. 

And yes the UNI tune will adapt between 93-91 no problem, yes 87 would be more of a stretch by from the factory your suppose to run at least 91 so that puts that argument down. But if you went down to 87 in a pinch dont beat the hell out of the car and you'll be fine. Unless you are running 100 octane you have no argument. and again UNI will adapt pretty damn good to the 100 oct fuel anyway


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

GIAC FTMFW!!!!....lol jk, just thought I'd stir the pot some....but on a serious note I'm going to try out giac....I've rode in a Apr stage 2 car and know how it feels, so with hearing that stage 1 giac cars have beat stage 2 Apr ones I'm going to test it out and go with giac


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> GIAC FTMFW!!!!....lol jk, just thought I'd stir the pot some....but on a serious note I'm going to try out giac....I've rode in a Apr stage 2 car and know how it feels, so with hearing that stage 1 giac cars have beat stage 2 Apr ones I'm going to test it out and go with giac


GIAC makes a good tune, GIAC and UNI are the only 2 Tunes i recommend


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> GIAC makes a good tune, GIAC and UNI are the only 2 Tunes i recommend


I love when people agree with me :laugh:

you and a_z know whats up


"Also when VW America wanted a car built for SEMA there is a reason they chose APR to build it"

apr gets the contract for vw because apr pays out
their techs get commission...apr has great marketing
apr is a huge and they build really good products downpipes etc

giac was been around for about 17 years longer then apr
Garret doesn't lie to customers
ive heard too many apr horror stories


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> I
> 
> "Also when VW America wanted a car built for SEMA there is a reason they chose APR to build it"
> 
> ...


So your saying GIAC has been around 32 years??? Because APR was founded in 1997. According to GIAC's website they have been in the game 17 years total. Not sure but my public school math tells me that is 2 years longer. 

Also how does one become "HUGE"?? By being successful in a particular market right? 

And it doesn't matter how good your marketing is, if you dont deliver, and continue to NOT deliver you wont be successful. Period. 

Like I said we can all agree to disagree. I have had nothing but GREAT customer Service and experience with APR. I am not bashing GIAC or UNI. Just giving my opinion on APR from my experience. I was just at APR last week and they are starting plans to expand the facility as they have out grown the building already.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

LESCC said:


> So your saying GIAC has been around 32 years??? Because APR was founded in 1997. According to GIAC's website they have been in the game 17 years total. Not sure but my public school math tells me that is 2 years longer.
> 
> Also how does one become "HUGE"?? By being successful in a particular market right?
> 
> ...


the actual company GIAC was founded in 1995

Garret the owner of GIAC...has been writing files for tunes since 1991...corrado days

I know for a fact giac has been in the game way longer then apr

Once again I know they have good products and a retarded huge facility..were talking strictly about their tunes 

its been proven to be more aggressive which is something most european enthusiastic drivers look for in a tune....sure, not everyone. if your looking for a tune to make your car a little faster and you really dont care what it is or if price is a determining factor...sure go with apr

my friends who get apr get it because they get a stupid deal or because their car is bought
their reasoning is, if the car is leased - go with a better tune but you own go apr to be safe

I dont see how that makes sense..giac and uni are just as safe. if you want to avoid problem with our engines you cant drive your car like a honda and you have to warm up a tuned tsi engine. blowing coil packs isn't fun, even if its a easy fix

it's more about the shop..if your going to apr in Alabama..
I'm sure they will not mess anything up and they'll be cocky as fcuk about it 

i just heard/hear too many horror stories. i would never do it personally..Never ever

the person who tuned my car also does apr
he gave me the pro's and con's of both and i made a decision. (apr was $50 cheaper fyi)

fact of the matter is my car is tuned with giac and i love it 
every single apr car i have ran...i has beaten by at least 1 car length 
i ran 2 cc's, 4-5 mk5... gti's 1 mk6gti (keep in mind mk5's and 6's are 200 pounds less heavy if im not mistaken

its definitely a more aggressive tune which is what most people look for when their investing in a performance modification 

agree to disagree all you want...I agree with a comment or two you presented but i will never change my option about gaypr's tunes


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I hate APR
I hate the people that work there and their pompous attitudes 
I hate their overpriced parts 
To me they are the Apple iOS of performance and I'm an Android guy 

Go Giac


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> The apr switching is completely useless. I had APR for almost 2 yrs and i never had a real need to use it. Stock mode doesnt hidd the tune from the dealer.
> 
> Oh and properly cracking an ecu isn't simple and can easily end in a junk compute
> 
> ...



I disagree, the program switching is useful if you live in a state that has inspections. APR can divide up programs with test pipe and non test pipe files.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> I disagree, the program switching is useful if you live in a state that has inspections. APR can divide up programs with test pipe and non test pipe files.


I had a testpipe file w/ APR and have passed NYS inspection, which ecu scanning wise is almost as tough as Cali and i passed 2x with APR stage 2, 1x with uni stage 2 HPFP, and 1x UNI stage 3. 

The only way the your test pipe file would work is if u has a dp tht worked with the non test pipe file or stock dp in stock mode. 


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

here what i think of apr

If i had 3k to spend on my car...If only
I would have bought that apr k04 kit at waterfest, got it installed there...

and by the time h20 came around. i would have been retuned for giac


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> I had a testpipe file w/ APR and have passed NYS inspection, which ecu scanning wise is almost as tough as Cali and i passed 2x with APR stage 2, 1x with uni stage 2 HPFP, and 1x UNI stage 3.
> 
> The only way the your test pipe file would work is if u has a dp tht worked with the non test pipe file or stock dp in stock mode.
> 
> ...


There is no possible way to pass NC inspection with APR test pipe file. This shuts off two readiness codes, only allowed one to pass.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> I had a testpipe file w/ APR and have passed NYS inspection, which ecu scanning wise is almost as tough as Cali and i passed 2x with APR stage 2, 1x with uni stage 2 HPFP, and 1x UNI stage 3.
> 
> The only way the your test pipe file would work is if u has a dp tht worked with the non test pipe file or stock dp in stock mode.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence is correct. With a high flow DP, I can run program 93 with no CEL. Then change to stock mode, put stock DP on then pass inspection. This saves $100 for reprogramming every year.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> There is no possible way to pass NC inspection with APR test pipe file. This shuts off two readiness codes, only allowed one to pass.


Yes NYS is the same. And again zero issues here with having an APR test pipe file. You should only have 1 not ready code with a stage 2 tune and the item that is not ready is the rear 02 sensor 







Gradysmith said:


> Your last sentence is correct. With a high flow DP, I can run program 93 with no CEL. Then change to stock mode, put stock DP on then pass inspection. This saves $100 for reprogramming every year.


There is no point to change to stock mode if you are already running a high flow cat. With a hiflow cat and an o2 spacer you can technically run a non test pipe file.

You can run a catless dp on a 93 oct stage 2 tune and still have no code and still only have 1 not ready module...... Have u ever seen an ecu with a apr stage 2 tunw or any other tuner to even know what you are referring to?.....

And it is free to go to stock mode with UNI anyway


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I am leaning towards the Uni tune just because I have had APR and GIAC on my other two VW's. Problem is, my local dealer is possibly going out of business so I would need to drive about 250 miles to the next nearest one. Little nervous if something were to go wrong, but I never had anything happen with either APR or GIAC so I will just wait until everyone has a sale and make my decision from there.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

GIAC or APR will be the choice I think since new UNI dealer is 275 miles away. If anything goes wrong then there is no way to remedy the problem. Sucks because I wanted to try UNI.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> GIAC or APR will be the choice I think since new UNI dealer is 275 miles away. If anything goes wrong then there is no way to remedy the problem. Sucks because I wanted to try UNI.


Odds of having an issue due to the tune are slim to none 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> Odds of having an issue due to the tune are slim to none
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


Probably so, but not sure if it is worth a 550 mile drive roundtrip and 10 hours of driving for Uni. I highly doubt it is heads above GIAC or APR.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> Probably so, but not sure if it is worth a 550 mile drive roundtrip and 10 hours of driving for Uni. I highly doubt it is heads above GIAC or APR.


Imo completely worth the trip. 

Esp if in the future you do what i did and switch to UNI a 500mi trip would've been nothing compared to paying 600$ for a tune but 2x

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm eager to try out GIAC. Reason for me to go with REVO is because too many APR-ers out there :laugh:

On another note, is REVO really "NOT" that good tune? I'm pretty amazed about the graph on page 1 of this thread (tune and dyno right away). No one seems to talk about it much. Is it because lack of dealer shops for REVO? 

My friend rode in my CC and thought my stage 1 had more torque feel than his APR stage 2 tuned 2011 GTI..


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Epence said:


> I'm eager to try out GIAC. Reason for me to go with REVO is because too many APR-ers out there :laugh:
> 
> On another note, is REVO really "NOT" that good tune? I'm pretty amazed about the graph on page 1 of this thread (tune and dyno right away). No one seems to talk about it much. Is it because lack of dealer shops for REVO?
> 
> My friend rode in my CC and thought my stage 1 had more torque feel than his APR stage 2 tuned 2011 GTI..


Revo is ok, Just bc there is a Dyno chart on this thread doesnt mean there are a million of them out there you can find.

My buddy just switched from Revo to UNI at H20i and is way happier

My Opinion:
*UNI*>Giac>APR>Revo :thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Gotcha..closest one in southern california to me is about 140 miles


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

My local Revo dealer told me he wouldn't recommend the tune on my car because it was an automatic and not DSG. Basically told me he wouldn't do it & if I flashed the car, I would have transmission problems because the transmission wouldn't be able to handle the increased horsepower and torque.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Your local revo dealer is an idiot. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Your local revo dealer is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


X2

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Issues can and do happen all the time so I have decided to go with GIAC or APR because they are local. I was really happy with both so no need to go Uni 275 miles away. Too bad they aren't local anymore.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> Issues can and do happen all the time so I have decided to go with GIAC or APR because they are local. I was really happy with both so no need to go Uni 275 miles away. Too bad they aren't local anymore.


95% of the time its an issue with the actual car and people want to blame the tume. GIAC is a good tune so go with them but your over worrying ive seen plenty of tuned cars and more issues have arised from APR tunes then any UNi tune

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> 95% of the time its an issue with the actual car and people want to blame the tume. GIAC is a good tune so go with them but your over worrying ive seen plenty of tuned cars and more issues have arised from APR tunes then any UNi tune
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


Maybe so. I will probably go with GIAC. It was great on my GTI.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

YellowRubi said:


> I agree it's worth the money, but I can get APR tune for $700. GIAC isn't worth $850 so I guess it's APR.


For this reason I think I will be going with APR because my local GIAC dealer wants over $100 more for install and I fully trust my small local business as opposed to my GIAC dealer. My APR dealer only works on VW and Audi. I always use this shop for maintenance work also. GIAC dealer mainly works on porsche and MB with very little VW. I was really happy with APR on my GLI and would try Uni if local, but not driving 500+ miles to get tuned. Just wondering if I should wait until sale? Or just go get my 93 tune since I have never put back in stock even when I needed warranty work.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

YellowRubi said:


> For this reason I think I will be going with APR because my local GIAC dealer wants over $100 more for install and I fully trust my small local business as opposed to my GIAC dealer. My APR dealer only works on VW and Audi. I always use this shop for maintenance work also. GIAC dealer mainly works on porsche and MB with very little VW. I was really happy with APR on my GLI and would try Uni if local, but not driving 500+ miles to get tuned. Just wondering if I should wait until sale? Or just go get my 93 tune since I have never put back in stock even when I needed warranty work.


Sale coming up in a few weeks. Just wait.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

LESCC said:


> Sale coming up in a few weeks. Just wait.


A few weeks like Xmas??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

LESCC said:


> Sale coming up in a few weeks. Just wait.


x2 wait for the sale

It might be around Black Friday?
Either that, or it's definitely in December


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

YellowRubi said:


> A few weeks like Xmas??


Historically starts on Black Friday after Thanksgiving. So the 23RD?? And runs through the day after New Years. Jan 2ND?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

GIAC needs to advertise on CC forums about their sales :thumbup:

mainly because i don't read GTI sections :laugh:


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

LESCC said:


> Historically starts on Black Friday after Thanksgiving. So the 23RD?? And runs through the day after New Years. Jan 2ND?


That would be great!! I need Stage 1 soon. Hopefully, that will be enough to keep me happy for awhile. Maybe S2 around summer.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

YellowRubi said:


> That would be great!! I need Stage 1 soon. Hopefully, that will be enough to keep me happy for awhile. Maybe S2 around summer.


I am always looking for more. I have owned a couple of 700hp daily drivers. I am OLDER now so gas mileage rules. LOL With that said I have had a stage 1 for about 10000 miles. I will be putting in a K04 upgrade over the winter. I have everything but the inter cooler. My 2012 has 43XXX miles LOL


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

YellowRubi said:


> That would be great!! I need Stage 1 soon. Hopefully, that will be enough to keep me happy for awhile. Maybe S2 around summer.


Let me know what you end up doing. I'm in Dallas also. I have a 2011 2.0T CC with DSG. I went with APR and am very happy with it. But I had never had a tune before so this is the only one I know.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

GIAC or unitronic 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

LESCC said:


> I am always looking for more. I have owned a couple of 700hp daily drivers. I am OLDER now so gas mileage rules. LOL With that said I have had a stage 1 for about 10000 miles. I will be putting in a K04 upgrade over the winter. I have everything but the inter cooler. My 2012 has 43XXX miles LOL


Lol. 70hp daily drivers huh? Go full bore. AWE K04 26 mpg 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> Lol. 70hp daily drivers huh? Go full bore. AWE K04 26 mpg
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Always wondered if u had any 1/4 mile times for ur CC?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a (possibly silly) question. What's the difference between a flashloader and getting a tune by taking the ECU out? Seems like flashloader is an attractive option because no one has to take the ECU out or did I horribly go wrong in understanding a flashloader?


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> I have a (possibly silly) question. What's the difference between a flashloader and getting a tune by taking the ECU out? Seems like flashloader is an attractive option because no one has to take the ECU out or did I horribly go wrong in understanding a flashloader?


I think you have to take out the ECU in all 2010+ CC's.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

YellowRubi said:


> I think you have to take out the ECU in all 2010+ CC's.


Yes in all 2010 or newer the initial "FLASH" has to be done with the ECU out on the bench. Once that is done then upgrades and changes can be made via "handhelds" or laptops. In APR's case, they can pre-load your ECU with 4 tunes, you have the ability to change those tunes VIA the cruise control stock.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> Lol. 70hp daily drivers huh? Go full bore. AWE K04 26 mpg
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk



Yes, in fact it was 735 at the wheels. I drove it every day from May till November unless it rained. 

I still have a 675 HP Mustang that is NA. And that runs on E85 ... But it is beyond daily driving. Maybe a trip or two a month to work. 

I sold a Trailblazer SS ( 500HP or so) to buy my Jetta, had that for 8 months and bought my CC. I am no stranger to Turbo cars, just ones with less then 8 cylinders.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LESCC said:


> I sold a Trailblazer SS ( 500HP or so) to buy my Jetta, had that for 8 months and bought my CC. I am no stranger to Turbo cars, just ones with less then 8 cylinders.


Nice, I traded in my TBSS for the CC (not willingly though) and boy do I miss it a lot these days


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

LESCC said:


> Yes in all 2010 or newer the initial "FLASH" has to be done with the ECU out on the bench. Once that is done then upgrades and changes can be made via "handhelds" or laptops. In APR's case, they can pre-load your ECU with 4 tunes, you have the ability to change those tunes VIA the cruise control stock.


This _"initial "FLASH" has to be done with the ECU out on the bench. Once that is done then upgrades and changes can be made via "handhelds" or laptops"_ is true in most cases but not all. My ECU requires a bench flash every time. There are a few cars the software installer said they have seen with the same problem. Not all or many, but some.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Did anyone ever come to a consensus on the best tune for the CC?? Or are they all the same in Stage 1 or 2??


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

After reading all the posts, it seems like it's a "to each their own" kind of thing. Unless I missed something, there is no one here that has had one tune then tried another brand's tune or has driven cars with different tunes for the sake of comparison.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> After reading all the posts, it seems like it's a "to each their own" kind of thing. Unless I missed something, there is no one here that has had one tune then tried another brand's tune or has driven cars with different tunes for the sake of comparison.


I guess it also comes down to whatever is closest. I have Revo, GIAC, and APR. I have also found that APR seems to be the most vocal about their tune. They seem to be on the boards a lot responding to questions which may rub people the wrong way, but I appreciate the help. 

1. Reliability of the tune
2. Customer Service
3. Location

Those are in order my three most important things. If the first two are all the same then location becomes very important.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

DallasCC said:


> I guess it also comes down to whatever is closest. I have Revo, GIAC, and APR. I have also found that APR seems to be the most vocal about their tune. They seem to be on the boards a lot responding to questions which may rub people the wrong way, but I appreciate the help.
> 
> 1. Reliability of the tune
> 2. Customer Service
> ...


I agree. Many confuse confidence and knowledge about what you are talking about as cockiness and arrogance. I get that all the time! LOL


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> After reading all the posts, it seems like it's a "to each their own" kind of thing. Unless I missed something, there is no one here that has had one tune then tried another brand's tune or has driven cars with different tunes for the sake of comparison.


I had APR stage 2 on my car for almost 2 yrs i then switched to UNI stage 2 (no other mods changed other then the tune) 

Im was much happier with the uni stage 2 tune. The tune is smoother, quicker, more aggressive, and just as daily drivable 


I Know 4 other people that have switched. 3 people:2 apr stage 2 to uni stage 2 and 1 person revo ko4 to uni ko4

All 4 people are much happier with the Unitronic tune 




DallasCC said:


> I guess it also comes down to whatever is closest. I have Revo, GIAC, and APR. I have also found that APR seems to be the most vocal about their tune. They seem to be on the boards a lot responding to questions which may rub people the wrong way, but I appreciate the help.
> 
> 1. Reliability of the tune
> 2. Customer Service
> ...


APR had horrible customer service, and the local tune at the time didn't his a$$ from a hole in the ground. I was told a tune doesn't effect boost and i needed to argue with the guy about getting my stage 2 tune bc i had a CEL........ The idiot didnt look to see the code or want to believe me tht the the code was from the dp :banghead:



Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> APR had horrible customer service, and the local tune at the time didn't his a$$ from a hole in the ground. I was told a tune doesn't effect boost and i needed to argue with the guy about getting my stage 2 tune bc i had a CEL........ The idiot didnt look to see the code or want to believe me tht the the code was from the dp :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


I know the guys that do the APR tune locally are very knowledgeable and I have taken my GLI there before.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

> APR had horrible customer service, and the local tune at the time didn't his a$$ from a hole in the ground. I was told a tune doesn't effect boost and i needed to argue with the guy about getting my stage 2 tune bc i had a CEL........ The idiot didnt look to see the code or want to believe me tht the the code was from the dp :banghead:


My local APR guy didn't know much either, but I have had nothing but awesome customer service from the APR people themselves on the phone. I called them a few times before purchasing the tune last winter and I have contacted them a few times since. They are always nice and helpful. 

I was fortunate enough to be in the area over the holidays last year so I had APR install it themselves at their home office in Opelika, AL. Then my tune was wiped out at the dealer last month due to a DSG software update. My local APR guy almost made me go home and come back another day when I could provide proof that the dealer overwrote the original tune. But I got APR on the phone and put them on speaker. Once the two talked APR assured him that the tune goes with the VIN number of the car and was able to validate that I had already paid for the tune last winter. He should have offered to call them for me, not made me do it.

I have not tried any other tunes but I am happy with APR. And with the new DSG software update I am even more happy with it. 

+1 for APR.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Unitronic is having a Black Friday sale. Too far me though. Looks like I will go back to APR or GIAC.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

my friend felt more torque from my CC (REVO stage 1) than his GTI (APR stage 2) 

so far i'm happy with REVO tune. :thumbup:


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Epence said:


> my friend felt more torque from my CC (REVO stage 1) than his GTI (APR stage 2)
> 
> so far i'm happy with REVO tune. :thumbup:


What was the cost for your REVO tune??


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

DallasCC said:


> What was the cost for your REVO tune??


$399 (switcher included) when it was the end-of-year sale in Dec. 2011


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Epence said:


> $399 (switcher included) when it was the end-of-year sale in Dec. 2011


That would be awesome!! They are running a sale starting tomorrow. Already talked to the local dealer on FB. That's pretty good CS at 10:30PM.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DallasCC said:


> That would be awesome!! They are running a sale starting tomorrow. Already talked to the local dealer on FB. That's pretty good CS at 10:30PM.


Just bc its cheapest doesn't mean u should jump. 

Id go back to apr before revo

Uni>giac>apr>revo


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Can u actually explain exactly why you hate Revo and APR?? Also why Unitronic is so great??? And why Uni has so little support here throughout the US while I can find an APR every 50 miles it seems??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DallasCC said:


> Can u actually explain exactly why you hate Revo and APR?? Also why Unitronic is so great??? And why Uni has so little support here throughout the US while I can find an APR every 50 miles it seems??


The reason is:


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly what I was looking for!!! Any real answers??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DallasCC said:


> Exactly what I was looking for!!! Any real answers??


That's his reason. Produces the most powah over APR which he previously had.

Go search his threads that he created using unitronic as a keyword


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> That's his reason. Produces the most powah over APR which he previously had.
> 
> Go search his threads that he created using unitronic as a keyword


So based on his findings, REVO makes no power?? Well, if its just more power then that doesn't change my thoughts on the other three because they are all local. The idiot at Uni said oh yea we have a dealer local to you. I said it's 300 miles away. Texas is a big state and I'm not driving 300 miles with no local support. The local dealer went out of business and can't afford the new part to do the flash for a 2013 CC. So local is most important, then customer service, then reliability and then power. In Stage 1, there can't big a huge difference between all of them otherwise every one would switch to Uni.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DallasCC said:


> Can u actually explain exactly why you hate Revo and APR?? Also why Unitronic is so great??? And why Uni has so little support here throughout the US while I can find an APR every 50 miles it seems??


people are asking what the best tune is....... I have used both tunes so i can make the comparison as to what i feel is better. UNI is more aggressive and produces more power. the tune actually hits posted boost numbers where APR never tells you what boost you should be hitting just sent them logs and they'll let you know your car is ok........Ive seen 23psi as ok from APR and 16 PSI as OK. support from uni has been awesome for anyone i know, i know at H20i UNI was actually making tunes for people..... Some lady was looking to get her 2012 TDI tuned and APR charged her then coulnt do the tune (she was refunded but the money was on hold for a few days) UNI didnt have the tune but said u know what we'll make you a 2012 TDI tune.... If your looking to go to K04 power levels UNI is the most affordable to upgrade (75$ for the K04 tune) As i have always said APR doesnt make a bad tune but they have always been known to be the most conservative tuner and here product like its significantly overpriced...... almost everything they have is made by other companies 

If you dont feel im not getting you the answers you like try Pm'ing Trackstar and SDbirdman and ask them about how they feel about the swap to UNI from APR and how much more they like UNI. Not 1 person i have rum in to that has swapped to Uni and said "damn i wish i stayed with my previous tuner"

And as far as the support goes there growing Uni and isnt as big as APR. APR is the biggest right now and almost have more money then they know what to do with. But Just bc u have a million people that are APR Fanboys and like APR bc they have real racecars at there booth..... you know most if not all of these people have absolutely nothing to compare to.

And revo they make power, but i have hear many horror stories about revo. Revo's presents on the forum is very rude and arrogant and there are a few other reasons im not going to bring up on here but if you want to look into go for it

Again people like Bsick..... only have had APR as far as i know, and he is one of the more knowledgeable people on this forum. but too many people use Oh he hate apr and thats it as an excuse...... Ive used both what more do you want? everything i have said above for the most part i have already said in this thread


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> people are asking what the best tune is....... I have used both tunes so i can make the comparison as to what i feel is better. UNI is more aggressive and produces more power. the tune actually hits posted boost numbers where APR never tells you what boost you should be hitting just sent them logs and they'll let you know your car is ok........Ive seen 23psi as ok from APR and 16 PSI as OK. support from uni has been awesome for anyone i know, i know at H20i UNI was actually making tunes for people..... Some lady was looking to get her 2012 TDI tuned and APR charged her then coulnt do the tune (she was refunded but the money was on hold for a few days) UNI didnt have the tune but said u know what we'll make you a 2012 TDI tune.... If your looking to go to K04 power levels UNI is the most affordable to upgrade (75$ for the K04 tune) As i have always said APR doesnt make a bad tune but they have always been known to be the most conservative tuner and here product like its significantly overpriced...... almost everything they have is made by other companies
> 
> If you dont feel im not getting you the answers you like try Pm'ing Trackstar and SDbirdman and ask them about how they feel about the swap to UNI from APR and how much more they like UNI. Not 1 person i have rum in to that has swapped to Uni and said "damn i wish i stayed with my previous tuner"
> 
> ...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

One of these days i'll probably switch to Uni (a dealer that's 160ish miles from me). Maybe along with their DSG tune. :thumbup:


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Epence said:


> One of these days i'll probably switch to Uni (a dealer that's 160ish miles from me). Maybe along with their DSG tune. :thumbup:


The DSG tune is pretty impressive 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Bill6211789 said:


> The DSG tune is pretty impressive
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII


I wonder how's their dsg tune vs. HPA's dsg tune


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

What Uni dealer is near LA? I have never had their stuff or a DSG tune. I wonder how DSG tunes are. My DSG drives like **** anyway. If a DSG tune would make that go away, I am down!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

S WORD said:


> What Uni dealer is near LA? I have never had their stuff or a DSG tune. I wonder how DSG tunes are. My DSG drives like **** anyway. If a DSG tune would make that go away, I am down!


If you looked on their site....

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/dealers

gotta drive to San Diego


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Google is our friend. :beer:
I guess i didn't realize that was the distance to SD, seemed shorter than that to me. 

I didn't realize there was one down there. Why Uni is not in LA is kind of weird.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

S WORD said:


> Google is our friend. :beer:
> I guess i didn't realize that was the distance to SD, seemed shorter than that to me.
> 
> I didn't realize there was one down there. Why Uni is not in LA is kind of weird.


you need to convince a LA shop to become a uni dealer then.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bill6211789 said:


> Again people like Bsick..... only have had APR as far as i know, and he is one of the more knowledgeable people on this forum. but too many people use Oh he hate apr and thats it as an excuse...... Ive used both what more do you want? everything i have said above for the most part i have already said in this thread


thanks

yes, on my Passat, it is APR only... with no issues with it, including no issues with running an EVOMS intake...

my old MKIV had a custom tune (aligator with my own flash loader)

with the chassis, getting power to the ground is an issue with wheel hop. I have BSH mounts on my car, which I hate, due to all the vibrations I get (lived with it for 45k miles)... so, when it comes time for a new clutch (currently have 145k miles), stock mounts are going back in.

technically, having a techtonics turbo-back installed with Stage 2 upgrade ($45 for labor)

I only got involved because I wanted to link a pic of Jeremy Clarkson powah pic in a Ariel Atom, which also perfectly states Bill's preference for uni.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> thanks
> 
> yes, on my Passat, it is APR only... with no issues with it, including no issues with running an EVOMS intake...
> 
> ...


Hve u looked into bfi stage 2 or even one mounts? Vibration with my stage 2s was minimal until i added a smf with the fx400 clutch


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bill6211789 said:


> Hve u looked into bfi stage 2 or even one mounts? Vibration with my stage 2s was minimal until i added a smf with the fx400 clutch


BFI stage 2 has harder durometer than BSH. 

BSH is in between BFI Stage 1 and Stage 2. Too bad they discontinued their "Street" bushings.

Lightweight Flywheels are a difference type of vibration... which I've already been though on my old MKIV... so it's either DMF or a Eurospec 21# SMF.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, my long distance Uni dealer doesn't even have all the new stuff to flash the 2013 CC's. So not only is there a distance factor, now they don't even have what is necessary for the flash. I'm definitely not sending in the ECU to Uni. REVO apparently also doesn't have software yet for the CC's. And then there were two. APR dealer is a great group of guys and very knowledgeable it seems. GIAC dealer I have dealt with before and these guys mainly work on high end Porsches, MB and Audi's. They are $150 more than the APR for install and when I called he couldn't have seemed less interested in my business and I have purchased from him before. Looks like my decision has been made for me. I have had APR before and I feel pretty confident in them. I'm not waiting for months until software is made or flashes can be done or deal with douchebag dealers. Maybe there are slight differences in tunes, but all in all they are all very similar or at least similar enough to not stress about which one to buy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That sucks but I'm sure the tune u get will feel night and day compared to stock :beer:


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That sucks but I'm sure the tune u get will feel night and day compared to stock :beer:


I've had APR before and was completely satisfied so I'm sure everything will be great!! I was willing to try something different.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We have an article regarding this on our site as it seems to be a widely debated topic. Feel free to read here

http://deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?ID=5


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have an article regarding this on our site as it seems to be a widely debated topic. Feel free to read here
> 
> http://deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?ID=5


That is a great article. I figured as much about the tuners and what provides the most power. It's all just an opinion. I will go with the easiest and who has the best CS so far. Price is also a consideration.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

While that article does have some points that seem to have been mentioned at least by one person in this thread, I don't think I can agree with what you said about the possibility that one software engineer would know more than the other. As a software engineer myself, I can't agree with that. There is a good way to write code and there's a bad way to write code. But my knowledge of the ECU platform is 0; hence, I do not know if there is more than one way for a programmer to code something on that platform. If there is only one way to write that piece of code then probably yeah all of those brands will yield numbers in the same vicinity unless their strategy for upgrading the stock software is different, i.e., more power vs efficient fuel consumption mapping etc.. If there is more than one way, I am pretty sure there's a programmer out there making shortcuts in code which could result in "not the best" performance; I am not saying bad but probably not the best.

I wish I knew how to "look into" the ECU with my computer. I have tried to learn more about ECU programming but that topic seems to be pretty tightly sealed and kept with manufacturers and aftermarket companies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> While that article does have some points that seem to have been mentioned at least by one person in this thread, I don't think I can agree with what you said about the possibility that one software engineer would know more than the other. As a software engineer myself, I can't agree with that. There is a good way to write code and there's a bad way to write code. But my knowledge of the ECU platform is 0; hence, I do not know if there is more than one way for a programmer to code something on that platform. If there is only one way to write that piece of code then probably yeah all of those brands will yield numbers in the same vicinity unless their strategy for upgrading the stock software is different, i.e., more power vs efficient fuel consumption mapping etc.. If there is more than one way, I am pretty sure there's a programmer out there making shortcuts in code which could result in "not the best" performance; I am not saying bad but probably not the best.
> 
> I wish I knew how to "look into" the ECU with my computer. I have tried to learn more about ECU programming but that topic seems to be pretty tightly sealed and kept with manufacturers and aftermarket companies.


I agree with this as a generalization, but my opinion is based on the assumption that no reputable company will accept said shortcuts and will attempt to maximize the output from all vehicles, but no doubt you bring up valid points.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> While that article does have some points that seem to have been mentioned at least by one person in this thread, I don't think I can agree with what you said about the possibility that one software engineer would know more than the other. As a software engineer myself, I can't agree with that. There is a good way to write code and there's a bad way to write code. But my knowledge of the ECU platform is 0; hence, I do not know if there is more than one way for a programmer to code something on that platform. If there is only one way to write that piece of code then probably yeah all of those brands will yield numbers in the same vicinity unless their strategy for upgrading the stock software is different, i.e., more power vs efficient fuel consumption mapping etc.. If there is more than one way, I am pretty sure there's a programmer out there making shortcuts in code which could result in "not the best" performance; I am not saying bad but probably not the best.
> 
> I wish I knew how to "look into" the ECU with my computer. I have tried to learn more about ECU programming but that topic seems to be pretty tightly sealed and kept with manufacturers and aftermarket companies.


This is more true in imports than domestics. Hand held tuners and laptop programs are widely available for tuning domestics. And they are much more advanced in what they allow you to do. Where with our VW's we buy a tune or flash and it is what it is, domestics often allow you to tune per car, change the fuel and spark maps, the torque management for shifts, Monitor fuel injector pulse and duty cycle etc, IAT's, etc etc. For considerable less money in perspective to the imports. And everything can be done via the OBD2 port and written on the factory ECU. This is a huge advantage because like that article says, no two cars are alike. But the canned tunes we are buying are all alike.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

LESCC said:


> This is more true in imports than domestics. Hand held tuners and laptop programs are widely available for tuning domestics. And they are much more advanced in what they allow you to do. Where with our VW's we buy a tune or flash and it is what it is, domestics often allow you to tune per car, change the fuel and spark maps, the torque management for shifts, Monitor fuel injector pulse and duty cycle etc, IAT's, etc etc. For considerable less money in perspective to the imports. And everything can be done via the OBD2 port and written on the factory ECU. This is a huge advantage because like that article says, no two cars are alike. But the canned tunes we are buying are all alike.


This is very true....I came from the domestic world, a trailblazer SS to be exact, and the tunes for them are waaay easier and less expensive....and produce more power in a more optimum tune due to being able to mess with just about everything on the car....I got a dyno tune by a very reputable local tuner and it cost $350 which wasn't bad at all being as a dyno tune is the best tune u can get....then when I got the CC I seen the average tune runs ~$700 and that its basically a canned tune I almost crapped myself LOL


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> you need to convince a LA shop to become a uni dealer then.


haha pretty much this... moret han 300 miles round tip + tune = a bit too far... unless I have friends/relatives in san diego..


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

DallasCC said:


> Unitronic is having a Black Friday sale. Too far me though. Looks like I will go back to APR or GIAC.


Steve Zink is a Unitronic dealer in Fort Worth. Extremely knowledgeable and top notch customer service. He doesn't have his garage open currently, but is still doing the tuning.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

DallasCC said:


> So based on his findings, REVO makes no power?? Well, if its just more power then that doesn't change my thoughts on the other three because they are all local. The idiot at Uni said oh yea we have a dealer local to you. I said it's 300 miles away. Texas is a big state and I'm not driving 300 miles with no local support. The local dealer went out of business and can't afford the new part to do the flash for a 2013 CC. So local is most important, then customer service, then reliability and then power. In Stage 1, there can't big a huge difference between all of them otherwise every one would switch to Uni.


Didn't realize there was special equipment for 2013. Disregard previous post.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

dcbc said:


> Steve Zink is a Unitronic dealer in Fort Worth. Extremely knowledgeable and top notch customer service. He doesn't have his garage open currently, but is still doing the tuning.


I've checked with him and he doesn't have the right tool or hasn't been able to purchase it from Uni for the '13's.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

DallasCC said:


> I've checked with him and he doesn't have the right tool or hasn't been able to purchase it from Uni for the '13's.


That's too bad. He has been super helpful when I had to ditch my tune to have some major service done to my car. Was able to overnight my ECU to him a couple of time to have the tune removed and, later, reapplied. Very helpful in diagnosing over the phone an issue I was having. Very smart guy.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Now that APR is having a sale, I think I will be going Monday to get my Stage 1.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

I am thinking of jumping straight to APR Stage 2. Concerned with the clutch however, but I would like to try Stage 2. Also, just bought a Unibrace UB and not sure the APR will fit with it??


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Your Concerned with the Tune -Not Fitting the UniBrace , Hhaa ?*



DallasCC said:


> I am thinking of jumping straight to APR Stage 2. Concerned with the clutch however, but I would like to try Stage 2. Also, just bought a Unibrace UB and not sure the APR will fit with it??



Your Concerned with the Stage 2 Tune - Not - Fitting the UniBrace , AaaaHhh ?

Did I miss something or does it need Translation ?

If I was spending that kind of Money - I'd be concern with DP & Clearing Codes , so they stay Gone . If Clear a Code it takes the ECU - Out of Ready State .

It must be put back into Ready state , one would think this could be done without
the Need to Drive 60 Plus Miles - to find out If the Work was done Correctly .


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm concerned with whether the DP would fit the UB. With further thought, S1 will probably be more than enough for my needs plus this is a lease and I will lose the price of the tune plus install/uninstall DP when turning it in.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DallasCC said:


> I'm concerned with whether the DP would fit the UB. With further thought, S1 will probably be more than enough for my needs plus this is a lease and I will lose the price of the tune plus install/uninstall DP when turning it in.


I agree with you man, when I'm ready for the flash, S1 + CAI is enough for this car. The car in sport mode with no flash is quite impressive....and I'm coming from a supercharged jeep SRT8. I know there is no comparison, but the CCs power was more than I expected. And about 260 horse and 300 tq is safe for the engine and components.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DallasCC said:


> I am thinking of jumping straight to APR Stage 2. Concerned with the clutch however, but I would like to try Stage 2. Also, just bought a Unibrace UB and not sure the APR will fit with it??


Ur clutch could wear faster w/ stage 2 but it depends on driving style. The unibrace u should be fine but if u have a link ill look into it better.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Ur clutch could wear faster w/ stage 2 but it depends on driving style. The unibrace u should be fine but if u have a link ill look into it better.


S2 is not going to happen at this point. Not risking replacing clutch on a leased vehicle. Less chance with S1.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

DallasCC said:


> S2 is not going to happen at this point. Not risking replacing clutch on a leased vehicle. Less chance with S1.


Shoot me a link to the unibrace if u don't mind


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Went with APR Stage 1 today. Only drove about 30 miles on the highway so not much to review. It definitely is different than my GTI with GIAC. I will give more of a review later. I will say Dubsquared was great to deal with and they only took an hour or so. I was quoted four hours labor at another APR shop and also at the GIAC shop. So far I'm happy and glad to see it didn't affect the smoothness of my shifts on the CC. I could never seem to get shifts down on the GTI. Maybe geared differently or something.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Another observation...My GLI and GTI always had a surge of power in 1st that I hated, but the APR Stage 1 has kept the same 1st gear feel with power if needed unless I really get on it. It feels totally different to my other two VW's, but in a good way. Feels tame if needed, but plenty of power if needed. I will give it a few more runs to fully adapt though. So far I am liking it. I think a Modshack intake will be the perfect compliment to it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DallasCC said:


> I'm concerned with whether the DP would fit the UB. With further thought, S1 will probably be more than enough for my needs plus this is a lease and I will lose the price of the tune plus install/uninstall DP when turning it in.


UB will work with a APR downpipe....no problem:thumbup:

The APR cat sits in front of where the brace begins anyways



Bill6211789 said:


> Shoot me a link to the unibrace if u don't mind


http://unibrace.com/frameset.html

Group Buy pricing on golfmk6.com was only $274 SHIPPED though (GB just ended though)

Installed on my CC:






DallasCC said:


> Maybe geared differently or something.


CC has taller gearing than the GTI :thumbup:


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> UB will work with a APR downpipe....no problem:thumbup:
> 
> The APR cat sits in front of where the brace begins anyways
> 
> ...


Notice any differences w/ the brace?


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Notice any differences w/ the brace?


The biggest difference I notice is the front to back stability. With a stock soft CC suspension, cornering is not really noticeable, but if someone had springs I'm sure it would be more finely tuned.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bill6211789 said:


> Notice any differences w/ the brace?


The car was solid with it on.

Without it....I'm noticing a little more body flex.
So I'm going back to it


----------

